# Kickboxing drills and sparring - Terry Valler JKD & MMA Academy



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 17, 2011)

Terry Valler *JKd* & MMA Academy - Paul and Will demonstrating kickboxing drills and sparring. www.guildfordjkd.co.uk


----------

